# First Range Trip in Quite a While



## AgentV3 (Jan 28, 2008)

Finally got the cash to run out the guns for the first time in a long time.

The first gun up was the FN FNP-40 with 100 rounds of Winchester Ranger 155gr JHP .40S&W. Performed perfectly like usual, and grouping wasn't too bad considering I hadn't shot in a long time, around 2" all around. The Streamlight TLR-2 also performed well, never lost calibration and was fully functional after the fact.

Next up was my newest acquisition, the Ruger Security-Six with 100 rounds of L&B 158gr FMJ .357 Magnum. This has to be my new favorite piece, it fit perfectly in my hand and the recoil was easily manageable and didn't hurt. Because of this, my grouping was a lot tighter, even tighter than my FNP was. The only problem was the blow off from the forcing cone took the shine away from the finish, and it was fun trying to get it polished again.

The last one, and rightfully so, was my big bore, my S&W Model 29-6 with 50 rounds of Magtech 240gr JSP .44 Magnum, only 50 rounds because that's all the fun I can have with a .44 before my hand goes numb. My grouping was worse on this gun since I tend to flinch with it, and rightfully so. You can feel this thing through your whole body, I almost felt like I was sliding backwards with each shot. It's what I like to call a Range Stopper, a gun that's loud enough that the whole range goes silent after the first shot, as everyone leans out to see what made that loud boom.

So it was a fun time all around, and hopefully the next one is close by. I should videotape it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well glad to here you had a good day at the range. The way I look at it is a bad day at the range is still better than a good day at work. Keep banging away with that M-29 they are a blast to shoot.:smt068


----------

